

How You Can Be a Memory Champion - motyar
http://motyar.blogspot.com/2012/05/how-you-can-be-memory-champion.html

======
zantzinger
Ed Cooke - the memory champion Joshua Foer writes and talks about (in part) -
has co-founded a site with cognitive scientist Greg Detre for memorising
vocabulary (or indeed any "word set" users create). The principle is the same
as that which forms the basis of Foer's talk - transforming the information
you want to remember into something vivid or extreme in any sensorial aspect,
and then revisiting that memory to firm it up. It certainly works for me:
<http://www.memrise.com>

------
asto
Can a moderator edit the link and change it to the ted one?
[http://www.ted.com/talks/joshua_foer_feats_of_memory_anyone_...](http://www.ted.com/talks/joshua_foer_feats_of_memory_anyone_can_do.html)

Also, what is the karma threshold to edit other people's posts?

~~~
SkyMarshal
Yes, post is blogspam.

 _Please submit the original source. If a blog post reports on something they
found on another site, submit the latter._

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

